# What is the most venemous snake??



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ok so I hear conflicting stuff all the time.

Ive heard Steve Irwin say that its the fierce snake

Ive heard that Austin Stevens says its the boomslang

And ive heard that other guy.... red head...beard.... forgot his name... but he said it was some sea snake.

So which is it? Which snake truly has the worlds most potent venom?

Also... what happened to the red headed adventurer on animal planet? O'shea i think his name is. I heard rumors he passed away?

Any of you watch specials with Austin Stevens? Was watching a show on africas deadliests and he apparently got bitten twice on the trip. He seems to take way way to many risks w/ venemous snakes.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I always thought it was the sea snakes, but I'm not sure either.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

i thought the Taipan

i never liked o shea guy, he never seemed gentle when holding things, instead he was a bit rough. don't think he's dead, he was on tv a few weeks ago (UK)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Maybe sea snakes are classified differently because of their habitat? And are not put into the same category? Because I believe Steve Irwin himself said on _Ocean's Deadliest_ that the sea snake is the most deadly snake on the planet when he jumped off the boat and was handling that really large one.

I did a quick search through some (what I consider) to be decently reliable web sources and they all came up with the Fierce Snake (aka Inland Taipan aka _Oxyuranus microlepidotus_) as the most venomous snake on the planet. These snakes, from what I've read, are generally quite docile however.

This leads some reports to say that while the Fierce Snake is the most venomous that the Common Brown Snake (aka Eastern Brown Snake aka _Pseudonaja textilis_) is the deadliest because it is the second most venomous and far more irritible and prone to attack than the Fierce Snake. (So the Brown is more fierce I guess, heh.)

A question for Crockeeper and anyone else who might know... I found two scientific names for the Common Brown. I found both _Pseudonaja textilis_ and _Pseudonaja australis_. Which is correct? And was there recently a change? I actually found _P. textilis_ listed in several places and _P. australis_ only listed twice, so just curious.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Interesting question! Here's something that I found here on venomous snakes.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> Interesting question! Here's something that I found here on venomous snakes.


Fantastic link. Loved the Steve Irwin video they had on there too!

Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Maybe sea snakes are classified differently because of their habitat? And are not put into the same category? Because I believe Steve Irwin himself said on _Ocean's Deadliest_ that the sea snake is the most deadly snake on the planet when he jumped off the boat and was handling that really large one.
> 
> I did a quick search through some (what I consider) to be decently reliable web sources and they all came up with the Fierce Snake (aka Inland Taipan aka _Oxyuranus microlepidotus_) as the most venomous snake on the planet. These snakes, from what I've read, are generally quite docile however.
> 
> This leads some reports to say that while the Fierce Snake is the most venomous that the Common Brown Snake (aka Eastern Brown Snake aka _Pseudonaja textilis_) is the deadliest because it is the second most venomous and far more irritible and prone to attack than the Fierce Snake. (So the Brown is more fierce I guess, heh.)


i couldnt have said it any better mettle. i think the fierce snake would be number 1

awesome link red eyes, thanks for posting it


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Steve Irwin's "Ten Deadliest Snakes" is available through YouTube. For those of you that want to see it, it's done in three parts. I've posted them here, in order, for people to watch if they want.

PART 1 OF 3:






PART 2 OF 3:






PART 3 OF 3:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I think at a ceartain point the potency of the venom becomes a moot point and its the possiblity of actually encountering one of these animals that determine how deadly it is. Like in the 
Oceans Deadliest they said that big seasnake was the most venomous in the sea. But it was almost harmless and docile.

I know In one of those specials the guy was saying that a teaspoon of the Sea Crate's venom can kill 100 men. Thats pretty potent.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> I know In one of those specials the guy was saying that a teaspoon of the Sea Crate's venom can kill 100 men. Thats pretty potent.


In the 'Ten Most Deadly Snakes' Steve Irwin says that a single bite from the Fierce Snake could kill over a hundred men. Though I'm not sure exactly how much venom is produced by an adult specimen in a single bite.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Mettle said:


> A question for Crockeeper and anyone else who might know... I found two scientific names for the Common Brown. I found both _Pseudonaja textilis_ and _Pseudonaja australis_. Which is correct? And was there recently a change? I actually found _P. textilis_ listed in several places and _P. australis_ only listed twice, so just curious.


 Pseudonaja australis is the old name for the King Brown. It's now *Pseudechis* australis . The Common (or Eastern) Brown is Pseudonaja textilis.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> A question for Crockeeper and anyone else who might know... I found two scientific names for the Common Brown. I found both _Pseudonaja textilis_ and _Pseudonaja australis_. Which is correct? And was there recently a change? I actually found _P. textilis_ listed in several places and _P. australis_ only listed twice, so just curious.


 Pseudonaja australis is the old name for the King Brown. It's now *Pseudechis* australis . The Common (or Eastern) Brown is Pseudonaja textilis.
[/quote]

Awesome. Thanks for that clarification!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I've also heard it said on an animal show that an adult king cobra can kill you the easiest because of the insaine amounts of venom these large snakes can put in you with one bite. Although there is alot of conflicting info on some of those shows, so who knows


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Mettle said:


> I know In one of those specials the guy was saying that a teaspoon of the Sea Crate's venom can kill 100 men. Thats pretty potent.


In the 'Ten Most Deadly Snakes' Steve Irwin says that a single bite from the Fierce Snake could kill over a hundred men. Though I'm not sure exactly how much venom is produced by an adult specimen in a single bite.
[/quote]

from what i read avg is approx 110mg. I think its interesting how almost every of the top 10 most venemous snakes comes from Australia and that over 80% of the snakes in Australia are venomous. Evolution at work i guess









I was able to find some fairly scientific sites and all listed the fierce snake as most venomous. The 2nd was the brown (on all lists as well) the seakrait was @ #7-9. I personally am disgusted by snakes but am fascinated with venomous snakes. I think having a little eyelash viper would be awesome (no im not gonna buy one... im just saying it be cool to own.. or a gaboon viper).


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Steve Irwin's "Ten Deadliest Snakes" is available through YouTube. For those of you that want to see it, it's done in three parts. I've posted them here, in order, for people to watch if they want.
> 
> PART 1 OF 3:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Mettle. Those were alot of fun to watch.

I agree Exodus the gaboon vipers are amazing. Their girth and pattern is mezmorizing to me. I went to eh Philadelphia Zoo Sunday and spent about 20 minutes just staring at their gaboon.

On a side note the Philadelphia Zoo Reptile House was pretty impressive, they had both a gaboon and an eyelash viper, not to mention several different rattlesnakes and copperheads, a beautiful retic, 2 anacondas, 2 King Cobras, each a different color varient, and plenty of others. We joined as member to the Zoo so Im going to go back in a week or two and take some pics I'll be sure to post.

Back on topic:

It was interesting all of the 10 most venemous snakes on the list were all from Austrailia. Like Exo said...evolution at work.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> It was interesting all of the 10 most venemous snakes on the list were all from Austrailia. Like Exo said...evolution at work.


What? Trying to eliminate the Aussies?









There are tons of dangerous and venomous animals in Australia! I was thinking about how I want to go down there and spend some time traveling and doing photography. The more I go over this, the more I realize that I should probably get some training with hots before I go down - so I can read behaviour and have some experience with them first. I'm thinking about volunteering some time at a local reptile zoo where they do indeed have venomous reptiles on hand. Though I doubt I would start off with hots - it would definitely be interesting work!


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

on the oceans deadliest steve said the sea snake was "the deadliest reptile in the sea"


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

mrodge said:


> on the oceans deadliest steve said the sea snake was "the deadliest reptile in the sea"


Thanks for that clarification!


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Some African snake (black mamba ?) might be among the most venomous but only about 10 deaths/yr.

Russells viper has several 100s deaths per yr.


----------



## KingRex (Sep 4, 2006)

Well this is all very debatable and a great topic, here is what I know:

The Inland Taipan/Fierce Snake of Australia has the highest LD50, .025mg/kg. Giving it an unbeliveable kiss of death. I guess for once Steve Irwin got it right

A numbers of highly venomous snakes populate Australia. While the Komodo islands have the highest population of venomous snakes per square meter

The largest venomous snake is the King Cobra, with documented lenghts reaching 18' and reports of 22'

Sri Lanka has the most deaths from snake bites per year

Members of the Taipans, Mambas and Sea Kraits are all acknowledged for there venom capabilities, and depending on information all claim the title for the "Most Dangerous Snake"

The idea of "Most Dangerous Snake" depends on a number of variables. This is also different than "Most Venomous Snake." It all depends on concentration around humans, LD50, the amount of venom injected, and the country/area the invenomation takes place. ~ Rex


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Old topic.


----------

